
5 Things You Are Doing Wrong as a Salestrepreneur - katrik14
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/5-things-i-doing-wrong-salestrepreneur-nitin-verma
======
onion2k
#1 should be "Using the word Salestrepreneur".

~~~
katrik14
I welcome you in my shoes.

